# Toyota ad851 help!!!!



## CARICATURES (Feb 6, 2012)

Have bought a toyota ad851 but have no instructions or anything on it at all, i have never used an embroidery machine before, i have tried to teach myself & done ok but now i'm getting thread breaks all the time i don't know if it's the bobbin or i havn't threaded the machine properly i need help please


----------



## krazyboutemb (Nov 22, 2011)

I purchased my Toyota 9000 from pantograms in Tampa Florida. There tech support is awesome.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OMG9kYEjhI[/media]
Here's a video on threading a Toyota machine.
Maybe that will help you to see if you are threading the machine correctly.


----------

